# Rumour: Nintendo canned Eternal Darkness 2; Fact: Silicon Knights hit by layoffs - P



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2012)

> I already expected this to happen. So where to start?
> 
> Last year, Silicon Knights and Nintendo started to work together once again on a new title. Based on the fact that they already had Wii U dev kits and also based on Dyack's comments, it was Eternal Darkness 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

The funny thing about that government loan - supposedly they never actually got the money.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2012)

Jobs lost are always bad


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

Especially when it's probably 99% of the company.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't blame Nintendo for pulling out... 10 extra millions to a project that is not going to reward Nintendo back.. I still want to see SD2 somehow


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 9, 2012)

This thread reminds me that I need to actually play Eternal Darkness one of these days...


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2012)

Unless SK sells the rights, I don't see how - there's probably only like five people left in the company.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am reading a lot of post and because are just saying Nintendo should save them... But can they be save?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2012)

This is a travesty.

Where's Tim Schafer when you need him. He should start raising money for ED2 just cause.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2012)

I see a lot of Nintendo fans blaming Epic, but its a fact that Silicon Knights was a very troubled company even before their Too Human fiasco 

Having a leader like Dennis will do it to you though


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2012)

Too Human ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2012)

Sucks to see another developer facing trouble.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2012)

Time to sell that patent guys.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 9, 2012)

Silicon should have stayed where they were. But they wanted to be men.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2012)

I can only imaging the potential of Eternal Darkness 2 with the Gamepad.. ZombiU showed me a little bit but for a psychological horror game like ED man, I would love to see it..


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I can only imaging the potential of Eternal Darkness 2 with the Gamepad.. ZombiU showed me a little bit but for a psychological horror game like ED man, I would love to see it..



Considering SK last couple of games would you have really want to have seen it?


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

I would think Blood Omen, Eternal Darkness, and helping with Twin Snakes would make up for Too Human and X-Men Destiny.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> I would think Blood Omen, Eternal Darkness, and helping with Twin Snakes would make up for Too Human and X-Men Destiny.



Those games certainly didn't help them make Too Human and X-Men Destiny.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Silicon Knights talks future, comments on Nintendo rumors*

Recently, we heard a rumor that Nintendo and Silicon Knights were working on Eternal Darkness 2, only to push the project aside after Silicon Knights' legal issues. We also heard that Silicon Knights' future was dependent on Nintendo's support. For what it's worth, Silicon Knights' Denis Dyack has commented on the issue with the following.



> "As to the rumor about Nintendo, it is not true and has no basis in fact."


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 12, 2012)

Which rumor isn't true?

That they're making Eternal Darkness 2 or that it was cancelled?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Inside sources claim Eternal Darkness 2 was/is in development, struggling in a big way*



> The following information comes from inside sources, including former Silicon Knights employees...
> 
> - Silicon Knights was working on Eternal Darkness 2 alongside X-Men Destiny
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2012)

Jesus, what a trainwreck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Someone in Neogaf made a thread about SK.. It seem he found info about Eternal Darkness 2 



*Eternal Darkness II*
*Partner:* Possibly Nintendo
*Status:* Dies with the studio

In March 2012, Denis Dyack informed GameIndustry.biz that Silicon Knights would be making a sequel to one of their previous games:


----------

